# Why work in retirement?



## Retired & Loving It! (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Michael Z (Aug 14, 2022)

The only reason I would take a paying job would be out of desperation.  I do some volunteer ministry related work, help with my kids homes, and keep plenty busy with my own home projects, lawn and garden.


----------



## mrstime (Aug 14, 2022)

Here older people who didn't plan for their retirement  end up working at Walmart.


----------



## Aprilbday12 (Aug 14, 2022)

mrstime said:


> Here older people who didn't plan for their retirement  end up working at Walmart.


There was a math teacher at the local school. He worked at Walmart as a greeter on evenings and weekends for many years. He enjoyed the job.


----------



## bowmore (Aug 14, 2022)

Not a chance. I have been retired for 13 years, and found enough volunteer opportunities to keep me busy. Currently, I volunteer at a local hospice office repairing their medical devices.
I also volunteered on a tourist railroad and flew for Angel Flight West and Pilots n' Paws.
I am too busy to work.


----------



## jujube (Aug 14, 2022)

I'd probably last three hours before I'd go postal on someone.  My last job involved taking a lot of c**p ......... my giv-a-damn about other people's problems has expired.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Aug 14, 2022)

I flunked retirement. The first time I retired was in 1990. Since then I've retired five or six more times...lost track actually. My "idle" gear keeps slipping from zero to 60 in nothing flat!

My friends and most of my family have either died or live more than 1000 miles away. So I work. It amounts to what passes for a social life. I like being around the lights and people, and it beats sitting around home waiting to die. 

When not working, I play in the garden.


----------



## NorthernLight (Aug 15, 2022)

No, I hated working. Most of my jobs were unpleasant. For 15 years prior to retirement, I was self-employed and worked from home. It was tolerable, but I still couldn't wait to retire.

Recently I considered working part-time time at the library, but most of my earnings would be deducted from my pension. 

Anyway, I like being free to find my own path, instead of following someone else's agenda, schedule, etc.


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 15, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> I flunked retirement. The first time I retired was in 1990. Since then I've retired five or six more times...lost track actually. My "idle" gear keeps slipping from zero to 60 in nothing flat!
> 
> My friends and most of my family have either died or live more than 1000 miles away. So I work. It amounts to what passes for a social life. I like being around the lights and people, and it beats sitting around home waiting to die.
> 
> When not working, I play in the garden.


Well there you go. Retirement for me lasted two years, a phone call for help got me back into the cut and thrust of work. Something that I still enjoy at the age of 76.

Many times I have been asked why I am still working, it amuses me to say: I can give you well over fifty thousand reasons why. (the figure refers to my salary.)


----------



## Manatee (Aug 15, 2022)

The joy of retirement is that your time is100% your own.  I would never trade it for anything.


----------



## Ladybj (Aug 15, 2022)

I was blessed to retire early - age 55.  I am now 62.  I thought about getting a p/t job however, the thought leave quicker than it comes...lol.  However, I do see why many retired people continue to work and why some don't.  So far, I am not bored - doubt if I would ever be.   Have a few things going on that keep me busy but I also enjoy my alone, quiet, meditation time...Priceless.


----------



## HoneyNut (Aug 15, 2022)

I wouldn't mind working if the work days were shorter (and started later), the weeks were shorter, if there would only be good managers, and holidays and vacations were frequent and long.  Something like working 2 hours a day when it is rainy or snowing outside, at whatever time of day I feel like doing it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 15, 2022)

I see no reason to. LOL Every time I've thought about it...for about 5 seconds, I wind up saying Naaaah!


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 18, 2022)

I loved the actual work I did.  If I could do it without all the horsepuckey, impossible deadlines, bad tempers and general toxicity in the workplace, I'd go back in a minute.


----------



## Lakeland living (Aug 18, 2022)

Nope, won't be going back to work. Live in the perfect place to be busy doing things I like to do.
 Things like splitting wood, after I take the tree down of course. Main heat up here is wood, since I live in forest never run out...


----------



## Jace (Aug 18, 2022)

Manatee said:


> The joy of retirement is that your time is100% your own.  I would never trade it for anything.


So well stated, I agree!


----------



## Lawrence00 (Aug 18, 2022)

Will never retire. If they push me out of the company I'll start a business.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 19, 2022)

Lawrence00 said:


> Will never retire. If they push me out of the company I'll start a business.


Famous last words.


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 19, 2022)

Most people who have to work and live their lives by the jangle of the alarm clock bell, have every reason to want to retire, and good luck to them for that. 

Step outside of the norm and actually admit that work is enjoyable, and good way to fill the day, and you might find that you're dubbed sad. But truth be told, work, that's work that you enjoy, is a great therapy and just about the best way to fill your day. 

I must admit it was trite of me to boast that I am paid a handsome salary, but I must impress that I can quit anytime, my pension is more than sufficient to keep us in a comfortable lifestyle.


----------



## -Oy- (Aug 20, 2022)

I retired last year and do the occasional freelance photography job. I enjoy it and it tops up my meagre pension


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 20, 2022)

When I retired,in 2008, I said that I would stay retired for one year then get a part time job..I lied..


----------



## dko1951 (Aug 20, 2022)

The question, why work in retirement for me has been spoken to in part. I truly enjoyed the work I did. Most of my life, self employed along with being in management positions when employed by others and I never worked 'by the clock", I just would work until I was done. I would still be doing it if I could. The main reason I would is to be able to afford to live in a nice place with all of the niceties of days gone by. Housing is expensive, right.


----------



## SeniorBen (Aug 20, 2022)

I still work, but I do it at my leisure... Oh, wait... that's called a hobby.


----------



## dseag2 (Aug 20, 2022)

I was in a job for 35 years that, in some cases, wasn't right for my personality.  I am a Type A Introvert.  I was in a sales job.  What made me successful was negotiating with accounts and managing a sales force because I was detached enough to look at things from an objective perspective.  

What wore me down was the necessary socializing, cocktail parties, dinners, etc.  There is a major event going on right now in Las Vegas with over 5,000 people in my industry.  I see my colleagues' posts, and it just reminds me how much I hated the late nights and "sucking up" to people I really didn't care for.  

I socked away as much as I could into my 401k, and I'm pretty confident I will have enough money to live comfortably but not extravagantly.  Our house is paid for, and my 6 year-old car with 27k miles is paid for as well.  It does seem that every month there are expenses I haven't budgeted for, but some are for travel and entertainment, and I won't give up on things to look forward to.

I've been approached a couple of times to get back into the industry full-time, but I will not give up the freedom to make my own rules.  I love not having any type of schedule and being able to decide what I am going to do with my time.  If a part-time contracting opportunity becomes available I may take it, but I'm very happy being retired.  After over 2 years, I'm not the least bit bored.


----------



## David777 (Aug 21, 2022)

For some senior folks due to their lack of adequate finances for the lifestyle they pursue, continued work for funds is necessary. Especially for those that are so poor they are just getting by with necessities. And is true at the other end of the Bell Curve for those that view an ideal retirement the way it it described by the wealthy and industries like financial planning and world travel they promote.  For others with adequate funds, but for which retirement is boring or lacking enough social contact, working in the right place can also fill those voids.  And some others no doubt pursue some important to them objective in work as do some scientists working on expanding knowledge in their fields.  

Since I retired 5 1/2 years ago, have thought just a little about going back and doing some of my career work since I could readily find well paying work doing so.  No way Jay. However even though I live in one of the most expensive urban areas in the nation,  the amount of my monthly SS benefit has been enough while enjoying my usual frugal lifestyle, that I living as I always have, now actually have a bit more funds than 6 years ago so have not had to dig into my modest 6 figure savings and other assets.  Personally I have more to do in our unique technology age that offers so so much potential and that will remain the case, than I will ever have time for in my limited years ahead.  So far this summer have gone on 3 backpacking trips into alpine mountain areas, and not spent a penny once leaving trailheads haha.  On the other hand my Epic season senior discounted ski pass to ski 3 Tahoe ski resorts next winter is in a few weeks going to charge me $425 and gas costs driving throughout California as I tend to do in my old dirty scratched 2007 Forester is no longer a trivial expense.   

Maybe some well to do outdoor loving single gal down in Pacific Grove that is alone in the residence she owns would like to me me?


----------



## bowmore (Aug 21, 2022)

There was in interesting quote about time and money:
Why give up time you can never get back for money you will never spend?
I walked away from my job because both my FI bucket and my BS bucket were full


----------



## Paladin1950 (Aug 21, 2022)

I still work, but just 4 hours a day. Why stay home and twiddle your thumbs and wait for arthritis to creep all through your body? Through all of the years working in nursing homes, there were so many women crippled up with arthritis, because they didn't stay active and keep working later in life. Here in the US, Social Security was never meant to be your only source of income.


----------



## palides2021 (Aug 21, 2022)

I have worked from home ever since I became a homeschooling mother and author. I have become comfortable being at home. There are so many things to do in a day. If I ever get bored, I start writing again. I have entertained the thought of going to work outside the home, having to get up early again, facing people with their different agendas and personalities, etc  and it just doesn't appeal to me anymore. I worked hard all my life. Being financially fit and out of debt has helped me maintain this lifestyle. I don't think I ever will retire from life.


----------



## Been There (Aug 23, 2022)

I volunteer at the VA one day a week because we have so many volunteers they don't need all of us. I wanted to do two days a week. I move patients from their room to wherever they need to go for a test and then take them back to their room. Some days, I just hand out mail to the patients.


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 23, 2022)

Dr. Melissa Freeman has been a doctor in the New York area for over 60 years, and even at the age of 92, she still treats between 150-200 patients a year.

In a recent interview on the American ABC TV program, Good Morning America, Dr. Freeman revealed the mindset that has allowed her to continue living life in the manner that she does.
Doctor Freeman.

Overall, 255,000 Americans 85 years old or older were working over the past 12 months. That's 4.4 percent of Americans that age, up from 2.6 percent in 2006. It’s the highest number on record.

They're doing all sorts of jobs, crossing guards, farmers and ranchers, even truckers, as my colleague Heather Long revealed last week. Indeed, there are between 1,000 and 3,000 U.S. truckers age 85 or older, based on  2016 Census Bureau figures.

At 92, Jean Miller is still taking coats at Vidal Sassoon, while immunologist Ivan Roitt, 87, is a department head: meet the workers with no plans to clock off. Not The Retiring Type.

The thread asks, why work in retirement? For some it's a financial necessity but for many it's a stimulus. I applaud both those who have said goodbye to the demands of the alarm clock. Equally, I am impressed that so many actually enjoy the stimulus of work and the company of their colleagues.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 23, 2022)

Over time DH & I realized some aspects of our small business were becoming too much physical work, unduly expensive to maintain (maintaining a large warehouse, for instance) and just plain un-fun.  Even so, our long-term financial plan required some earned income until we turned 70 (we're less than 6 months apart).     

Dramatically reduced health care premiums thanks to Obamacare, our kids all being self-sustaining and out of the house, and our Social Security strategy meant we didn't need to bring in as much as before.  Still, unless we wanted to dramatically downsize our lifestyle, dip heavily into savings for living expenses, or claim his SS before he turned 70, we needed some outside income. 

So six years ago we streamlined the business by ditching our less-pleasant customers and not taking on new ones, closing the warehouse, continuing with the aspects of our business that we most enjoyed, and mostly working from home.  It's brought sufficient income that we didn't need to touch our savings or change our SS plan.   

We'd planned to retire in 2022, but have decided to continue for the time being. The work is stimulating and we don't want to leave our loyal customers in the lurch. With inflation and a possible recession around the corner it's hard to justify deliberately walking away from a solid income stream, especially with three kids and three grands. One never knows what life has planned for us.

If DH & I pay more taxes than expected because of our earnings plus the bump in income from both SS checks, that's ok, too.  It might not be the prevailing opinion but paying taxes doesn't annoy me or break my heart. 

I was taught that taxes are the price of living in a society where we work together and help others when they need a hand up.


----------



## Moon Rat (Aug 23, 2022)

I worked from the time I was 14 and still in school. After school came the military and college, then get a job. Worked for a medical equipment company for 8 years, then decided to go into my own business. I had a horrible accident and was lucky to survive , so I decided to enjoy my life without having to work. Most people work because they need money. I don’t, so why commit my time to making more money? I’ll just end up giving it away anyway, so I will be making money to give to other people. Besides my son, my only other heirs are my church, my high school Booster Club for scholarship money and my one niece.


----------

